# Cabinet door thickness



## KellyB (Mar 1, 2015)

I am considering making the doors for my kitchen cabinets 5/8 in thick as opposed to 3/4. 
The stock is well-seasoned red oak.

Am I asking for trouble?

Thanks.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

You wont be able to use cup hinges. That thickness will limit you to older style surface mount hinges. IMO thinner doors will also look flimsy and cheap.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

^+1


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Ditto above!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

It will restrict the edge profiles you might use, if your using cup hinges. (1/2) depth required for most , hence leaving 1/8 to play with.
If you have a choice, why would you choose 5/8 ?


----------



## KellyB (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok. I see the results of the "poll" and am once again upon the path of righteousness.
According to Blum, the min thickness for the compact is 5/8" and the stock I am using is rough sawn to about 1", which when I am able to get it flat after taking out minor warping, it's all I can do to achieve 3/4.
Hence the question.

So, if I can't get 3/4", I guess I'll have to get different stock for the doors.

I'm just being frugal…ok, cheap. the oak is free.

Thanks, all.


----------

